# Suspicious Mitre Saw-Goodell?..before the Pratt/Langdon/Miller/Ford/Coke/Apple-gelotinous-meld-merge



## lumber_jerk (Dec 25, 2016)

Any of you Lumberpervs ever see a box like this?









Folded steel?









Green paint?









Complete, with back stamp?


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

Nope.


----------



## lumber_jerk (Dec 25, 2016)

C'mon, I was kidding! You know I think you knuckleheads are the best! I come from a dysfunctional family; smack talkin' is how we show acceptance….I have so much respect for the breadth of your combined Lumberwisdom, that it would seem, to me, an insult not to poke fun at it…it's too cold in Minnesota for niceties to be warm-hearted…but, I'll give it a try: Would any of you fine Lumberchaps be willing to, please, help shed some light on a rather strange oddity I have recently uncovered. A mitre box that looks like a dinosaur, with the skin of a mammal and markings like I've never seen. Any information would be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance. Apologies in hindsight. Good cheer. Cold beer. Sharp tools. Straight boards…peace


----------



## Ripper70 (Nov 30, 2015)

Start with these:

https://get.google.com/albumarchive/111365534511747187348/album/AF1QipOux7geT75cISr1XOBLrucn84AnuZ4fE5ejMVmN?source=pwa

https://sites.google.com/site/langdonmitreboxes/home/gallery/goodell

http://oldtoolheaven.com/related/goodell-pratt-history.htm


----------



## Poa (Nov 14, 2016)

I am currently trying to duplicate the Langdon/Goodell Pratt green. This box that "lumber jerk" has is the best example I have seen thus far. Another mitre box collecter is sending me a part that has the original green on it as well. I have no expectations here about imposing on lumberjerks time. But, perhaps if lumberjerk sees fit to do so, he would be willing to pick up a paint color chart, and send me a color chip that matches his box? If he wants to message me, I'd give my address. I would teally like to get the color right, as I am currently restoring both Langdons and Goodell Pratts.


----------



## BlasterStumps (Mar 13, 2017)

looks like green khaki from WW1


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Looks just like my Goodell except mine is doesn't have green paint or label. Mine did come with a Disston saw. I have used it but the saw needs sharpened and I haven't learned that skill yet.


----------



## Poa (Nov 14, 2016)

The later GPs were painted black.

I just started cleaning up a Greenfield this morning, and what do you suppose I found under the grime? Yep. Green. And, hey Ripper, thanks for the link to the old Pratt advertisements. Enlightening. It will really help with the resto of this Greenfield…."emory tables"...."rawhide in the gib"....


----------

